# Old Bailey



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Happy New Decade.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

So wonderful to see a picture of both of you. 
Happy New Year RBD.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

It doesn't look like he's ready to retire any time soon. He looks ready to go.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Looks like a great partner. Happy New Year to everyone.


----------

